# ******Northern Meet -Skipton Run 2nd April******



## davidg

Any one up for this ??

Meet at The Devonshire Arms @ 12:30 /1:00 [ B6160 just off the A59 ]

Cruise round      food at the Cross Keys , East Marton ,

Please say if you want food or not at the end .

2nd April

North West meet at tickled trout M6 ,no later than 11:30 and then to Devonshire arms .

DGW131
A3DFU
MikeyG
AndyRoo_TT
geewceeTT
Obiwan
hemTT
RS_QTT
bmx
mattwright
Leg
Graham Barlow
TTcool
Hev
TTLaw
haxbyville
Sara G
Jack-in-a-box 
TThiller
Nem
Orange & Blue
Loz180
John H

When you get to the Devonshire Arms continue past the front car park, round the bend and approx 100yds on the right there is a rear [Brasserie ] car park. Meet here rather than the front car park .


----------



## DGW131

[smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davidg

DGW131 said:


> [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


I'll take that is yes !


----------



## A3DFU

Yeah, YEah, YEAh, YEAH 
[smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## EDZ26

Count me in, but i need to bed new brakes in before then!!!

cheers 
Alan
(has to be the greatest TT run on the forum!!!)


----------



## A3DFU

EDZ26 said:


> Count me in, but i need to bed new brakes in before then!!!
> 
> cheers
> Alan
> (has to be the greatest TT run on the forum!!!)


That should take 1/2 day, Alan  :roll:


----------



## MikeyG

I'm up for either day - no strong preference, but the earlier one at a push, and yes to food.


----------



## Guest

sounds good - depends on the Leeds meet (BMX) - i think its around the same time if im not mistaken....


----------



## davidg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> sounds good - depends on the Leeds meet (BMX) - i think its around the same time if im not mistaken....


I have sorted the dates with BMX , so no mix up :wink: :wink:


----------



## geewceeTT

AndyRoo_TT said:


> sounds good - depends on the Leeds meet (BMX) - i think its around the same time if im not mistaken....


What leeds meet is this??

Im up for the skipton run too, either date.


----------



## DGW131

geewceeTT said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good - depends on the Leeds meet (BMX) - i think its around the same time if im not mistaken....
> 
> 
> 
> What leeds meet is this??
> 
> Im up for the skipton run too, either date.
Click to expand...

I think you will find that davidg & BMX

Are working together on this :wink:


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Obi's preying through the big polo mint at the moment to the "great gods flu & vomit" anyway, I have checked his diary and it looks good for us


----------



## hemTT

Count me in please,

not bothered about dates, just glad something is happening in Yorkshire :wink:

Thanks


----------



## RS_QTT

If you can count me in too


----------



## Guest

im gettin confused - the 3 threads on this board are all for the 1 Skipton meet on 19th March, and there is no other Yorkshire meet?


----------



## bmx

i knew this was going to get confusing.

me and davidg are gonna combine the meets, so its the yorkshire / lancs meet now named the "northern meet"

the date is now looking like the 2nd of april, for me anyway as i can do the 12th of march and others have ruled out the original date of the 19th of march.

so is everyone still up for the skipton meet on sunday the 2nd of april ?


----------



## mattwright

yep should be fine for me. 
Never been to a TT meet - looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest

mattwright said:


> yep should be fine for me.
> Never been to a TT meet - looking forward to it!


me neither - should be good!


----------



## MikeyG

bmx said:


> so is everyone still up for the skipton meet on sunday the 2nd of april ?


Yes!

(And I've never been to a meet before either).


----------



## DGW131

2nd Apr looks ok for me :wink:


----------



## Leg

in - 2/4 it is.


----------



## Sim

I would love to come but can only do 12th March...

My picture below of my first TT is from the first Skipton run


----------



## Toshiba

wheres skipton?


----------



## DGW131

Toshiba said:


> wheres skipton?


English please :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Could be a pattern here.


----------



## DGW131

Toshiba said:


> Could be a pattern here.


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## RS_QTT

As the 2nd April is quite far away, some of us were thinking of getting together earlier for a mini meet before the 12th for a drink and bit to eat at Harry Ramsdens - would anyone be interested - 11th March - 1 pm

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt2.jpg


----------



## Leg

RS_QTT said:


> As the 2nd April is quite far away, some of us were thinking of getting together earlier for a mini meet before the 12th for a drink and bit to eat at Harry Ramsdens - would anyone be interested - 11th March - 1 pm
> 
> Aye im up for that. Car will be 1 week old, be a nice trial run for the 2nd.


----------



## A3DFU

Sim said:


> My picture below of my first TT is from the first Skipton run


That's when the curious sheep came running over the top to see what all those TTs were doing :roll:

Either date will be fine for me, allthough the 2nd April would be my preferred one. I really need to learn for my exams, which start 13th March


----------



## geewceeTT

RS_QTT said:


> As the 2nd April is quite far away, some of us were thinking of getting together earlier for a mini meet before the 12th for a drink and bit to eat at Harry Ramsdens - would anyone be interested - 11th March - 1 pm
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/rs_qtt/orange_tt2.jpg


Count me in for that...


----------



## Graham Barlow

Yes count me in.

Looking forward to my first TT meet. April seems a long way off I would prefer March12th. GB


----------



## DGW131

Harry Ramsdens where is it :wink:


----------



## RS_QTT

Its in Guiesley


----------



## MikeyG

RS_QTT said:


> As the 2nd April is quite far away, some of us were thinking of getting together earlier for a mini meet before the 12th for a drink and bit to eat at Harry Ramsdens - would anyone be interested - 11th March - 1 pm


Yes, I can make that one too so please count me in (in addition to the 2nd April, which does seem a long way off!)


----------



## davidg

Ok Guys looks like most want the 2nd April  

Can you confirm if you want to have food at the end so i can book some tables at the Cross Keys pub Check out the first post for meet times . date , place , i will update accordingly .


----------



## Guest

hehe - Harry Ramsdens was near my old school (St Mary's Menston) - used to go there nearly every lunch time! Im so up for that!
You do know its full of old people in the restaurant? Average age is about 85, and they get coaches there from all over the world.....
Best getting numbers and booking, cuz on weekends they que outside...


----------



## Leg

Cant sit down for fish n chips, gotta be takeout

Ill be at both.


----------



## hemTT

Count me in for both!

Ill be a bit jet lagged on the 11th, get back from my jollys early morning! but cant miss a TT meet.

As for many others it will be fy first too.

P.s. im going on holiday next thursday 2/03, hope we get things confirmed by then.

Thanks


----------



## TTCool

Count me in for anything that's going, dates, times, food etc etc Can do all.  Just let me know the final arrangements :roll:

Joe


----------



## Guest

Count me in for the Skipton meet + food 

mini-meet at Harry Ramsdens thread just so we dont get mixed up:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?p=623636#623636


----------



## ObiWan

Count us in now you mentioned food, 2nd April it is


----------



## Hev

Any room for me an' ma co-pilot? 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Ok Guys looks like most want the 2nd April
> 
> Can you confirm if you want to have food at the end so i can book some tables at the Cross Keys pub Check out the first post for meet times . date , place , i will update accordingly .


Food, please  
At least 1/2 a carrot for me: I'm feeling hungry :wink: 
Oh, and a small piece of cheese


----------



## RS_QTT

Food for me too


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Any room for me an' ma co-pilot?
> 
> Hev x


Sure is , and B&B sat/sun if you like :-* :-*


----------



## davidg

Ok The 2nd it is 1st post will be amended


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any room for me an' ma co-pilot?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is , and B&B sat/sun if you like :-* :-*
Click to expand...

  
missT and I may take you up on that offer - thank you!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any room for me an' ma co-pilot?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is , and B&B sat/sun if you like :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> missT and I may take you up on that offer - thank you!!!!!!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Just let us know  , loads of spare room for you both :-* :-*


----------



## TT Law

Hi Dave,

Put me down for the meet and the meal. Will speak to Geoff to see if he wants to co-pilot.

Steve


----------



## davidg

TT Law said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Put me down for the meet and the meal. Will speak to Geoff to see if he wants to co-pilot.
> 
> Steve


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTCool

Info for Sat Nav:

The Devonshire Arms Country House Hotel
Bolton Abbey, 
Skipton,
Yorkshire,
BD23 6AJ (B6160 off the A59)

Tel: 01756718111

Joe


----------



## A3DFU

TTCool said:


> Info for Sat Nav:
> 
> The Devonshire Arms Country House Hotel
> Bolton Abbey,
> Skipton,
> Yorkshire,
> BD23 6AJ (B6160 off the A59)
> 
> Tel: 01756718111
> 
> Joe


And also info for multimap :wink:


----------



## TTCool

A3DFU said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info for Sat Nav:
> 
> The Devonshire Arms Country House Hotel
> Bolton Abbey,
> Skipton,
> Yorkshire,
> BD23 6AJ (B6160 off the A59)
> 
> Tel: 01756718111
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> And also info for multimap :wink:
Click to expand...

You following me? :wink: See you on the cruise, Dani.


----------



## A3DFU

TTCool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Info for Sat Nav:
> 
> The Devonshire Arms Country House Hotel
> Bolton Abbey,
> Skipton,
> Yorkshire,
> BD23 6AJ (B6160 off the A59)
> 
> Tel: 01756718111
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> And also info for multimap :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You following me? :wink: See you on the cruise, Dani.
Click to expand...

Thought it was the other way round :wink:

See you on the 2nd


----------



## TTCool

Only if you promise not to chase my round your dining room table. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

TTCool said:


> Only if you promise not to chase my round your dining room table. :lol:


Lamb Henry never fails to impress [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## davidg

Here is a pic from the last one :wink: :wink:


----------



## MikeyG

Where was that taken please? It looks familiar.


----------



## A3DFU

I like the colours!!!! Stunning


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> I like the colours!!!! Stunning


Strange, never seen a Peach sunset?


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colours!!!! Stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, never seen a Peach sunset?
Click to expand...

I have: skiing back from the top where we met for lunch beginning of this month


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colours!!!! Stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, never seen a Peach sunset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have: skiing back from the top where we met for lunch beginning of this month
Click to expand...

To many Schnaps :lol:


----------



## TT Law

davidg said:


> Here is a pic from the last one :wink: :wink:


Brings a tear to my eye seeing my favourite car so far again [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colours!!!! Stunning
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, never seen a Peach sunset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have: skiing back from the top where we met for lunch beginning of this month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To many Schnaps :lol:
Click to expand...

Never on the slopes  ... only at the Kupferstubn :-*


----------



## davidg

Come on you North West    lot we are out numbered by the Yorkshire guys


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I'll come an help you out...be in the "works van" though :lol: :wink:

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Come on you North West    lot we are out numbered by the Yorkshire guys


Relax David,

you already know thatthere will be a lot more peeps coming  
It's only beginning of March and still 4 1/2 weeks to go :-*


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'll come an help you out...be in the "works van" though :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dave


Not that black thing again :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev

and me too! 

Hev x


----------



## Guest

davidg said:


> Come on you North West    lot we are out numbered by the Yorkshire guys


 :lol: it's cuz you North West are scared of us 8) - jk!!!!!!!

uh-oh, what have i started :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I'll come an help you out...be in the "works van" though :lol: :wink:
> 
> Dave


Can be the pace car then


----------



## haxbyville

count us in,two more from york+food please


----------



## DGW131

dave........put the pie down.........and do a head count 

need to get my disguise organised 8)


----------



## haxbyville

so how many are coming?should be a good day out,


----------



## davidg

haxbyville said:


> so how many are coming?should be a good day out,


I will do a list on the first page soon :wink:


----------



## DGW131

davidg said:


> Any one up for this ??
> 
> Meet at The Devonshire Arms @ 12:30 [ B6160 just off the A59 ]
> 
> Cruise round      food at the Cross Keys , East Marton ,
> 
> Please say if you want food or not at the end .
> 
> 2nd April
> 
> North West meet at tickled trout M6 and then to devonshire arms
> 
> DGW131
> A3DFU
> EDZ26
> MikeyG
> AndyRoo_TT
> geewceeTT
> Obiwan
> hemTT
> RS_QTT
> bmx
> mattwright
> Leg
> Graham Barlow
> TTcool
> Hev
> TTLaw
> haxbyville


do i get to pick the first pie 

never been at the top of anything before   :wink:


----------



## davidg

DGW131 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one up for this ??
> 
> Meet at The Devonshire Arms @ 12:30 [ B6160 just off the A59 ]
> 
> Cruise round      food at the Cross Keys , East Marton ,
> 
> Please say if you want food or not at the end .
> 
> 2nd April
> 
> North West meet at tickled trout M6 and then to devonshire arms
> 
> DGW131
> A3DFU
> EDZ26
> MikeyG
> AndyRoo_TT
> geewceeTT
> Obiwan
> hemTT
> RS_QTT
> bmx
> mattwright
> Leg
> Graham Barlow
> TTcool
> Hev
> TTLaw
> haxbyville
> 
> 
> 
> do i get to pick the first pie
> 
> never been at the top of anything before   :wink:
Click to expand...

You put your name down 1st so [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Yeh pie choice is your's :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Where's my name - did you not take me seriously ?

Dave


----------



## Sara

I would like to join you all as well, also bringing along partner, would both like food


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Where's my name - did you not take me seriously ?
> 
> Dave


Are you coming down in the works van ? [the black one] :wink:

Are you serious  ?


----------



## davidg

Sara G said:


> I would like to join you all as well, also bringing along partner, would both like food


That is great     

You will be on the list


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my name - did you not take me seriously ?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Are you coming down in the works van ? [the black one] :wink:
> 
> Are you serious  ?
Click to expand...

No, the red, fast, convertable  Not allowed out in the black works van 

Quite serious. I'll be out and about with bucket around then - quite where, I'm not sure. But if I'm around your area I'll make the time to come along...perhaps I can pinch a passenger ride? (don't want to create envy with my transport :roll: :lol: )

Put down as a possible - if possible 

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's my name - did you not take me seriously ?
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Are you coming down in the works van ? [the black one] :wink:
> 
> Are you serious  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the red, fast, convertable  Not allowed out in the black works van
> 
> Quite serious. I'll be out and about with bucket around then - quite where, I'm not sure. But if I'm around your area I'll make the time to come along...perhaps I can pinch a passenger ride? (don't want to create envy with my transport :roll: :lol: )
> 
> Put down as a possible - if possible
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

OK     
I can get you a seat in a TT [smiley=dude.gif] ,, let me know asap [ poss a V6 ]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> OK
> I can get you a seat in a TT [smiley=dude.gif] ,, let me know asap [ poss a V6 ]


Much prefer a chipped 225 in Red with Siver leather....no, joking :wink:

Yes, a passenger ride would be great and gratefully accepted - thanks 

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> I can get you a seat in a TT [smiley=dude.gif] ,, let me know asap [ poss a V6 ]
> 
> 
> 
> Much prefer a chipped 225 in Red with Siver leather....no, joking :wink:
> 
> Yes, a passenger ride would be great and gratefully accepted - thanks
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink: 

Dave


----------



## davidg

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Jack-in-a-box THE NEW HEV NAV :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jack-in-a-box THE NEW HEV NAV :roll: :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

KiTTcaTT might even be in her own TT this time if Dave was to arrive in his kilt :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Never quite got the hang of this "jock in frock" business...I'll be there in my troos :wink: :-*

Dave


----------



## davidg

Hey Dave is it snowing up there :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Hey Dave is it snowing up there :lol: :wink:


That's not me - and what's he doing anyway :roll: Poor sheep 

Snow? A little, but a frock is not what to wear :wink:

Dave


----------



## DGW131

davidg said:


> Hey Dave is it snowing up there :lol: :wink:


 :roll: :lol:







:wink:


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Hey Dave is it snowing up there :lol: :wink:


Canada? :?


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

DAVENAV :lol: :lol: :lol: - has a certain ring to it! :twisted: 
So, ummmmmmn, Dave, what's wrong with a blue TTR? :!: :!: :!:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVENAV :lol: :lol: :lol: - has a certain ring to it! :twisted:
> So, ummmmmmn, Dave, what's wrong with a blue TTR? :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

...and probably as reliable as "HevNav" :wink:

Nothing wrong with a Blue TTR...If a seat is on offer, I'd feel honoured, privelidged - and slightly scared to accept :wink: 

teasing, but you know that :-*

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVENAV :lol: :lol: :lol: - has a certain ring to it! :twisted:
> So, ummmmmmn, Dave, what's wrong with a blue TTR? :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and probably as reliable as "HevNav" :wink:
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Blue TTR...If a seat is on offer, I'd feel honoured, privelidged - and slightly scared to accept :wink:
> 
> teasing, but you know that :-*
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

You can park your bum in my passenger seat anytime  - you might want to stock up on some Valium first tho :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVENAV :lol: :lol: :lol: - has a certain ring to it! :twisted:
> So, ummmmmmn, Dave, what's wrong with a blue TTR? :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and probably as reliable as "HevNav" :wink:
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Blue TTR...If a seat is on offer, I'd feel honoured, privelidged - and slightly scared to accept :wink:
> 
> teasing, but you know that :-*
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can park your bum in my passenger seat anytime  - you might want to stock up on some Valium first tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

But don't touch the overtake button, thats Hev's favourite button


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> But don't touch the overtake button, thats Hev's favourite button


 :twisted:  - I don't know what you mean Obi :roll: :-*

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVENAV :lol: :lol: :lol: - has a certain ring to it! :twisted:
> So, ummmmmmn, Dave, what's wrong with a blue TTR? :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and probably as reliable as "HevNav" :wink:
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Blue TTR...If a seat is on offer, I'd feel honoured, privelidged - and slightly scared to accept :wink:
> 
> teasing, but you know that :-*
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can park your bum in my passenger seat anytime  - you might want to stock up on some Valium first tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But don't touch the overtake button, thats Hev's favourite button
Click to expand...

Mind is boggling 

I'll touch nothing unless invited :wink: :lol:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or a blue TTR :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev?  Now I'm scared :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAVENAV :lol: :lol: :lol: - has a certain ring to it! :twisted:
> So, ummmmmmn, Dave, what's wrong with a blue TTR? :!: :!: :!:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and probably as reliable as "HevNav" :wink:
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Blue TTR...If a seat is on offer, I'd feel honoured, privelidged - and slightly scared to accept :wink:
> 
> teasing, but you know that :-*
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can park your bum in my passenger seat anytime  - you might want to stock up on some Valium first tho :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But don't touch the overtake button, thats Hev's favourite button
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mind is boggling
> 
> I'll touch nothing unless invited :wink: :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

How rare a real gentleman :lol: 8)


----------



## Hev

:twisted:

any single versions?!

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> :twisted:
> 
> any single versions?!
> 
> Hev x


Does that mean I've lost my seat on account of being real gentleman but attatched?

I could change the former, but the latter might prove costly...please advise :wink:  :-*

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

We could get this thread up to a similar post count of the Scottish threads without too much effort :lol:

(swift change of tack!)

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> any single versions?!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean I've lost my seat on account of being real gentleman but attatched?
> 
> I could change the former, but the latter might prove costly...please advise :wink:  :-*
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I love ya just the way you are Dave :-* :-* :-*



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> We could get this thread up to a similar post count of the Scottish threads without too much effort


I was thinking along the similar lines :lol: :lol: :lol: Do you think we should run a book on how many pages? I'm putting my money on around 20 pages :roll:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> We could get this thread up to a similar post count of the Scottish threads without too much effort
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking along the similar lines :lol: :lol: :lol: Do you think we should run a book on how many pages? I'm putting my money on around 20 pages :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

It is you guys up north , you cant stop posting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

...By Friday...easy :lol:

PM for you Hev, requires urgent resonse :roll:

Dave


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> It is you guys up north , you cant stop posting











We're just a friendly bunch 



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ...By Friday...easy :lol:
> 
> PM for you Hev, requires urgent resonse :roll:


ok ok ok ok ok Sherlock! :roll: Consider it now replied to 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> ok ok ok ok ok Sherlock! :roll: Consider it now replied to
> 
> Hev x


Hey is it still snowing up there


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok ok ok ok Sherlock! :roll: Consider it now replied to
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is it still snowing up there
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You post pics, I'll post smilies  at this rate we will definately be on track for 20 pages by Friday ................... can I upgrade my guess to 40 by the meet? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok ok ok ok Sherlock! :roll: Consider it now replied to
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is it still snowing up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You post pics, I'll post smilies  at this rate we will definately be on track for 20 pages by Friday ................... can I upgrade my guess to 40 by the meet? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

The joy of google images


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok ok ok ok ok Sherlock! :roll: Consider it now replied to
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is it still snowing up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> You post pics, I'll post smilies  at this rate we will definately be on track for 20 pages by Friday ................... can I upgrade my guess to 40 by the meet? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Another Hevathon :wink:


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## TThriller

I'm up for this!!

That's two for food, and maybe a third.

"DGW131" has twisted my arm. Any more of you from the Staffs area?


----------



## DGW131

TThriller said:


> I'm up for this!!
> 
> That's two for food, and maybe a third.
> 
> "DGW131" has twisted my arm. Any more of you from the Staffs area?


Do you want me to let go of your arm now  :wink:


----------



## Nem

I've just checked multimap on the start point and it's about 90 miles up from me. Sounds doable  Be nice to meet some more people off here anyway.

If you don't mind another rep joining in I'll be there with the girlfriend. So add me to the list and add 2 on for food at the end.

Nick


----------



## Orange&amp;Blue

Another one for the cruise and food.

Have spent many years hammering around these roads on my bike so sat on my ar*e in my car will be a refreshing change


----------



## ObiWan

Dave, your going to need hell of a lot of pies for this one, getting better all the time


----------



## DGW131

ObiWan said:


> Dave, your going to need hell of a lot of pies for this one, getting better all the time


Not that many............ yellowTT isn't coming :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> Dave, your going to need hell of a lot of pies for this one, getting better all the time


I'm sure that Julie will be up all night for the butty session, never mind the pies :lol: :roll:


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, your going to need hell of a lot of pies for this one, getting better all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Julie will be up all night for the butty session, never mind the pies :lol: :roll:
Click to expand...

An Engineers muffin............ "A pie between two slices of bread".......... or at least it was when I did my apprenticeship


----------



## ObiWan

DGW131 said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, your going to need hell of a lot of pies for this one, getting better all the time
> 
> 
> 
> Not that many............ yellowTT isn't coming :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Plenty of time yet................ the pies they are a calling


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

We're a defo please...food and whatever  - yep, me and her (forgot she's on the her Easter break 

Any room at the Inn - can you send me rates please!

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> We're a defo please...food and whatever  - yep, me and her (forgot she's on the her Easter break
> 
> Any room at the Inn - can you send me rates please!
> 
> Dave


Great news, although I am sure Hev might be a tiny bit dissappointed


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're a defo please...food and whatever  - yep, me and her (forgot she's on the her Easter break
> 
> Any room at the Inn - can you send me rates please!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, although I am sure Hev might be a tiny bit dissappointed
Click to expand...

Wth all that early talk of "pressing buttons" ...I think Hev might be relieved and its me that will be disappointed :wink: :lol:

Getting into dangerous territory again :roll:

Dave


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're a defo please...food and whatever  - yep, me and her (forgot she's on the her Easter break
> 
> Any room at the Inn - can you send me rates please!
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, although I am sure Hev might be a tiny bit dissappointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wth all that early talk of "pressing buttons" ...I think Hev might be relieved and its me that will be disappointed :wink: :lol:
> 
> Getting into dangerous territory again :roll:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## Hev

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Hev x


Oh, don't be like that Hev  :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't be like that Hev  :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I suppose I'll need to push the overtake button myself then :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Hev x


Here you go ,,,,, "push away "


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't be like that Hev  :wink:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suppose I'll need to push the overtake button myself then :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Gulp, I don't know what to say ...what am I missing?

You'll manage though  :-*

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go ,,,,, "push away "
Click to expand...

No substitute for the real thing....well, I think that would be Hev's response :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go ,,,,, "push away "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No substitute for the real thing....well, I think that would be Hev's response :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Dave, you know me too well 

Anyway, I suspect I'm saving your hearing ............................ I sing brill when I drive :twisted:  

Hev x


----------



## Hev

BTW, looks like we are on target for 20 pages by Friday :lol:










Hev x


----------



## davidg

Not me google image search "push button"

Dave ,,,,, here you go someones overtake button :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

20 Easy 

Davidg - I'm waiting :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Not me google image search "push button"
> 
> Dave ,,,,, here you go someones overtake button :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


LOL      

Have to try that and see if it works :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hev

davidg ~








Too much information [smiley=stop.gif]

Dave ~ Don't think Jackie would be terribly impressed, bunch 'o' fives headed you way methinks  - you should be concentrating on the road when you are over-taking :!:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> davidg ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much information [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Dave ~ Don't think Jackie would be terribly impressed, bunch 'o' fives headed you way methinks  - you should be concentrating on the road when you are over-taking :!:
> 
> Hev x


Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to play with the Hoover to earn some redemption :wink:

Dave


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much information [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Dave ~ Don't think Jackie would be terribly impressed, bunch 'o' fives headed you way methinks  - you should be concentrating on the road when you are over-taking :!:
> 
> Hev x


This is what i concentrate on all of the time      especially when overtaking :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:

i will remove it in a while :wink:


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to *play with the Hoover *to earn some redemption :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
oooooooooo, must get my mind out of the gutter  - I'll blame davidg, it's all his fault, he started it me'lud :wink:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to *play with the Hoover *to earn some redemption :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> oooooooooo, must get my mind out of the gutter  - I'll blame davidg, it's all his fault, he started it me'lud :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Go on do an image search ,,, you know you want to :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to *play with the Hoover *to earn some redemption :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> oooooooooo, must get my mind out of the gutter  - I'll blame davidg, it's all his fault, he started it me'lud :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on do an image search ,,, you know you want to :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Hoover Dam :? - obviously Google has a cleaner ( :lol mind than mine   . I have no self-control :roll: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to *play with the Hoover *to earn some redemption :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> oooooooooo, must get my mind out of the gutter  - I'll blame davidg, it's all his fault, he started it me'lud :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on do an image search ,,, you know you want to :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoover Dam :? - obviously Google has a cleaner ( :lol mind than mine   . I have no self-control :roll: :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

OK 
That was a clean one this is the "push button " one 
http://images.google.com/images?sourcei ... a=N&tab=wi


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to *play with the Hoover *to earn some redemption :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> oooooooooo, must get my mind out of the gutter  - I'll blame davidg, it's all his fault, he started it me'lud :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on do an image search ,,, you know you want to :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Can we get this thread back on line please, oh and Daveg, can I have one of those buttons on my pie as well please :wink:


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking isn't it...."bunch of fives...  " Hmm, you could be right. Off to *play with the Hoover *to earn some redemption :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> oooooooooo, must get my mind out of the gutter  - I'll blame davidg, it's all his fault, he started it me'lud :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go on do an image search ,,, you know you want to :lol: :lol: :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can we get this thread back on line please, oh and Daveg, can I have one of those buttons on my pie as well please :wink:
Click to expand...

Yeh i will do a "button pie" search and get back to you ,,,,,,, going to delete the pic now


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> going to delete the pic now


you might want to get the other naughty school-boy to edit too :roll:



ObiWan said:


> Can we get this thread back on line please


boooooooooooooo [smiley=thumbsdown.gif], spoil-sport :twisted: :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> going to delete the pic now
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to get the other naughty school-boy to edit too :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get this thread back on line please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> boooooooooooooo [smiley=thumbsdown.gif], spoil-sport :twisted: :wink:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

How can 22 TT's be boring........ still got time to get to a magical 25 yet


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> you might want to get the other naughty school-boy to edit too :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*


Moi!!  Naughty? No...I think if David deletes my pic will go too 

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

ObiWan said:


> How can 22 TT's be boring........ still got time to get to a magical 25 yet


Ahem! 22 cars - 21 TT's and 1 alternative marque...just to offer some "brand dilution" :wink:

We'll just sit in the middle of the meet convoy :lol:

Dave


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> How can 22 TT's be boring........ still got time to get to a magical 25 yet


   
Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:

Looking forward to seeing the parking at the eaty place  :? 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me google image search "push button"
> 
> Dave ,,,,, here you go someones overtake button :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Have to try that and see if it works :lol:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

I like the disclaimer Dave :lol: but I don't understand something.........
you saw it cos you don't have a TT anymore  
I saw it cos I am just a youngster (well, ok not mature and younger than you and Daveg)  
so how come daveg saw it?????!  


Hev x :-*


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x


If any one has any walkie tailies please bring them


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any walky tailies please bring them
Click to expand...

4 here 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any walky tailies please bring them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 here
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any walky tailies please bring them
Click to expand...

Will Jac do? She walks and talks and talks, talks, talks, talks :roll:


----------



## MikeyG

davidg said:


>


Isn't 'mature TT owners' an oxymoron?


----------



## ObiWan

MikeyG said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't 'mature TT owners' an oxymoron?
Click to expand...

If it is i will bring some Clearasil


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me google image search "push button"
> 
> Dave ,,,,, here you go someones overtake button :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Have to try that and see if it works :lol:
> 
> Dave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the disclaimer Dave :lol: but I don't understand something.........
> you saw it cos you don't have a TT anymore
> I saw it cos I am just a youngster (well, ok *not mature and younger than you and Daveg)*
> so how come daveg saw it?????!
> 
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Lost me Hev dear :-* Or maybe I'm just protecting my back end and doing a little ""blame shifting"

Highlighted - I'd never have thought it - wouldn't have thought you were over 50 :roll: Oil of Ulay? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Hev

MikeyG said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't 'mature TT owners' an oxymoron?
Click to expand...

You said it :lol:

Dave-in-a-Box ~ ok my grammar is rubbish at this time of night :roll:, should read "younger and less mature then you and Daveg" 

Hev x :-*


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any walkie tailies please bring them
Click to expand...

4 here. Will be charged this time, David :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any walkie tailies please bring them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 here. Will be charged this time, David :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* 
I think we will need them all :wink: :wink: :wink: :-*


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we're gonna need a few walkie-talkies :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> If any one has any walkie tailies please bring them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4 here. Will be charged this time, David :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> I think we will need them all :wink: :wink: :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

We got 2 more


----------



## Leg

ill have 2 altho the others spoken for


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like there'll be one per car :roll:


----------



## Leg

Just picked a set up from B&Q.


----------



## Sara

I have about 4, we use them when skiing, not as flashy as those in the pic though, will dig them out of the loft.

Sara


----------



## davidg

OK 
Did the [low flying] Pre- drive today        

All roads/ runways OK ......

PLEAS CHECK OUT THE 1ST PAGE 8) 8)

For meeting place ,,,,

Also here aswell .......

When you get to the Devonshire Arms continue past the front car park, round the bend and approx 100yds on the right there is a rear [Brasserie ] car park. Meet here rather than the front car park .


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> OK
> Did the [low flying] Pre- drive today
> 
> All roads/ runways OK ......
> 
> PLEAS CHECK OUT THE 1ST PAGE 8) 8)
> 
> For meeting place ,,,,
> 
> Also here aswell .......
> 
> When you get to the Devonshire Arms continue past the front car park, round the bend and approx 100yds on the right there is a rear [Brasserie ] car park. Meet here rather than the front car park .


Cheeky me is asking: are you running a pre-cruise from your house :roll: 
Ooopppsss , cough, cough


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> Did the [low flying] Pre- drive today
> 
> All roads/ runways OK ......
> 
> PLEAS CHECK OUT THE 1ST PAGE 8) 8)
> 
> For meeting place ,,,,
> 
> Also here aswell .......
> 
> When you get to the Devonshire Arms continue past the front car park, round the bend and approx 100yds on the right there is a rear [Brasserie ] car park. Meet here rather than the front car park .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky me is asking: are you running a pre-cruise from your house :roll:
> Ooopppsss , cough, cough
Click to expand...

Yes Dani  
Some northern peeps[scotland] and one or two from down south are meeting a our house so , pre meet is on :-* :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK
> Did the [low flying] Pre- drive today
> 
> All roads/ runways OK ......
> 
> PLEAS CHECK OUT THE 1ST PAGE 8) 8)
> 
> For meeting place ,,,,
> 
> Also here aswell .......
> 
> When you get to the Devonshire Arms continue past the front car park, round the bend and approx 100yds on the right there is a rear [Brasserie ] car park. Meet here rather than the front car park .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky me is asking: are you running a pre-cruise from your house :roll:
> Ooopppsss , cough, cough
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Dani
> Some northern peeps[scotland] and one or two from down south are meeting a our house so , pre meet is on :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Count me in for this, David :-* What time?


----------



## davidg

We need to leave here no later than 11:15 ,,,, so any time before ,, for coffee      :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan

cough, cough................... coffee


----------



## DGW131

white with 2 sugers :wink: x2 for got about the miss


----------



## TTCool

Re-posted references to the Skipton 2nd April cruise in a more relevant place.

TTCool wrote:

John

I'm gunna carve you up good and proper on the Skipton cruise. Try and overtake me and I'll shut the door. It's gonna be a late braking and big balls contest. Two old timers showing the youngsters how it's done. Nooooooooooooooo.............

Cheers from

Joe & Judy

davidg wrote:

You will find every rattle , creak , the first few miles are shake rattle and roll to ,, don't have a big breakfast

ttcool wrote:

David

My post was just a bit of banter between forum pals. I hope you weren't suggesting that my old bones are going to shake rattle and roll Cheeky whippersnapper. So far as the car is concerned, I have standard suspension and tyres, so more suited to bad roads than the modified setup. I won't be going over 60 mph anyway.

Joe

davidg wrote:

We did the drive yesterday ,, must be 12 months since the last one ,,, the 1st part boy was it bumpy ,, more than last time 
As for 60 mph more like 10mph ,,,, then we get on to some roads that are up to 25mph 
Standard suspension here ,,, it took some hammer ,,, only got airbourne once

DGW131 wrote:
mine ok at the moment............so when it starts i now know what to do

ttcool wrote:

Hello young man, at your age, at my age, young maaan

The key ring will help; at least you will be able to get started, provided there's a key on it.

Please please don't take all this seriously. I'm hoping for a nice steady cruise with my wife and a chance to enjoy the scenery and some good food.

Joe


----------



## TTCool

David

I've just realised the implications of your last post.

We did the drive yesterday ,, must be 12 months since the last one ,,, the 1st part boy was it bumpy ,, more than last time 
As for *60 mph more like 10mph *,,,, then we get on to some roads that are *up to 25mph *
Standard suspension here ,,, it took some hammer ,,, only got airbourne once

Is there a hidden agenda here? If 60 = 10 mph, then 25 = 150 mph.   Surely not.

Joe


----------



## davidg

TTCool said:


> David
> 
> I've just realised the implications of your last post.
> 
> We did the drive yesterday ,, must be 12 months since the last one ,,, the 1st part boy was it bumpy ,, more than last time
> As for *60 mph more like 10mph *,,,, then we get on to some roads that are *up to 25mph *
> Standard suspension here ,,, it took some hammer ,,, only got airbourne once
> 
> Is there a hidden agenda here? If 60 = 10 mph, then 25 = 150 mph.   Surely not.
> 
> Joe


No did not have my math head on :idea:

Just may have hit 60mph on one section :wink: :wink: :wink: the big roller coaster bit


----------



## TTCool

Will you be displaying a Red Rose? Should I be displaying a White Rose? Oh I forgot, my wife said " Don't mention the war".


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> We need to leave here no later than 11:15 ,,,, so any time before ,, for coffee      :-* :-* :-*


Cofffeeee ... hmmm  
Black, no sugar for me, please :-*


----------



## davidg

TTCool said:


> Will you be displaying a Red Rose? Should I be displaying a White Rose? Oh I forgot, my wife said " Don't mention the war".


----------



## hemTT

Never been on this run before, is it really that bumpy as some suggested. Im lowered on apex with spacers on the rear, should i expect some arch rubbing.


----------



## davidg

hemTT said:


> Never been on this run before, is it really that bumpy as some suggested. Im lowered on apex with spacers on the rear, should i expect some arch rubbing.


When i say bumpy ,, feels bad the faster you go  ,, as i did this drive on my own probably a little faster than with a convoy ,,, same roads as used in the past with other modded TT's ,, you should be ok :roll:


----------



## hemTT

Thanks dave, looking foward to it.

Not sure when you need to know this but could you put me down for 2 meals aswell.

Thanks


----------



## davidg

hemTT said:


> Thanks dave, looking foward to it.
> 
> Not sure when you need to know this but could you put me down for 2 meals aswell.
> 
> Thanks


Yes i do need to know as the pub needs numbers as there is a few of us 

To all can you check out the car park note on the 1st post :wink: :wink:


----------



## TTCool

David

That Red Rose is gorgeous. Just letting you know there are two of us, me and my wife and two meals.

Joe


----------



## TTCool

David

How important are the two-way radios? Do I need to buy a pair? I will be OK with the Law as my wife can use the handset. My usual plan is to keep up with the lead man so as not to get lost but sometimes this involves taking small liberties in the traffic. Open roads are Ok. Advice needed.

Joe


----------



## davidg

TTCool said:


> David
> 
> How important are the two-way radios? Do I need to buy a pair? I will be OK with the Law as my wife can use the handset. My usual plan is to keep up with the lead man so as not to get lost but sometimes this involves taking small liberties in the traffic. Open roads are Ok. Advice needed.
> 
> Joe


Joe 
We will dish out the radios out on the day no need to buy any 

As said before we have never lost any one  yet :wink: ,, you will get route notes and a map of the route my mob no ,,, i /we will stop when possible to make sure every one is out of say a busy junction or traffic lights ,,,,just common sense really   

There is one difficult bit in the middle of Settle , there is a small map/directions on the route notes .

There will be one stop for pics     one stop for toilet


----------



## MikeyG

davidg said:


> As said before we have never lost any one  yet :wink: ,, you will get route notes and a map of the route my mob no ,,, i /we will stop when possible to make sure every one is out of say a busy junction or traffic lights ,,,,just common sense really


:lol: Cunningly, there aren't any busy junctions, and next to zero traffic lights, on David's carefully-designed route, except for....



davidg said:


> There is one difficult bit in the middle of Skipton , there is a small map/directions on the route notes .


Do you mean 'Settle', rather than 'Skipton', David? Or have you changed the route a bit. That bit should be highly entertaining for everyone, not least the people in Settle!


----------



## davidg

MikeyG said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> As said before we have never lost any one  yet :wink: ,, you will get route notes and a map of the route my mob no ,,, i /we will stop when possible to make sure every one is out of say a busy junction or traffic lights ,,,,just common sense really
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Cunningly, there aren't any busy junctions, and next to zero traffic lights, on David's carefully-designed route, except for....
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is one difficult bit in the middle of Skipton , there is a small map/directions on the route notes .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean 'Settle', rather than 'Skipton', David? Or have you changed the route a bit. That bit should be highly entertaining for everyone, not least the people in Settle!
Click to expand...

Yes Settle ,,, changed it  ,,,,, the market square ,,, then up to Airton [ on the duel carriage way :lol: :lol: :lol: ]     we did get some funny looks last time


----------



## MikeyG

davidg said:


> [
> Yes Settle ,,, changed it  ,,,,, the market square ,,, then up to Airton [ on the duel carriage way :lol: :lol: :lol: ]     we did get some funny looks last time


I can imagine! I went up that road out of Settle, in the TT, a few days ago and a couple walking down it were shaking their heads at me in a "You are a madman" sort of way. As you say, though, the stretch of dual carriageway on the way to Airton is a particularly fine piece of road. :roll:


----------



## Loz180

AAAARRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!

Right on my doorstep 

Can't do it. Had to pay a rather famous Barrister last week to keep me in the road with 12 points so until April 18th when its down to 6 again I'm not "playing" out...

You'll love those roads though! bumpy bit from the Dev to Burnsall is not too harsh. my std springs allowed the sump to kiss tarmac but I was spanking her at the time...

Enjoy it, one and all!

Ps. North Yorks Police are a little keen... :twisted:

(marked up scooby and 5series bmw as well as the "fast" Vauxhalls. But its the Chopper you have to watch for!)


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> David
> 
> How important are the two-way radios? Do I need to buy a pair? I will be OK with the Law as my wife can use the handset. My usual plan is to keep up with the lead man so as not to get lost but sometimes this involves taking small liberties in the traffic. Open roads are Ok. Advice needed.
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Joe
> We will dish out the radios out on the day no need to buy any
> 
> As said before we have never lost any one  yet :wink: ,, you will get route notes and a map of the route my mob no ,,, i /we will stop when possible to make sure every one is out of say a busy junction or traffic lights ,,,,just common sense really
> 
> There is one difficult bit in the middle of Settle , there is a small map/directions on the route notes .
> 
> There will be one stop for pics     one stop for toilet
Click to expand...

Can I simply follow you, please? I always find it difficult to read route notes while driving :roll: :wink:

Adrian,
why don't you just pop in for the meal at the end? Surely the police won't mind


----------



## davidg

MikeyG said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Yes Settle ,,, changed it  ,,,,, the market square ,,, then up to Airton [ on the duel carriage way :lol: :lol: :lol: ]     we did get some funny looks last time
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine! I went up that road out of Settle, in the TT, a few days ago and a couple walking down it were shaking their heads at me in a "You are a madman" sort of way. As you say, though, the stretch of dual carriageway on the way to Airton is a particularly fine piece of road. :roll:
Click to expand...

MikeyG
Looks like i will need a new tail gunner :roll: ,,,,,,,, do you fancy the job ,as you know the roads


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> MikeyG
> Looks like i will need a new tail gunner :roll: ,,,,,,,, do you fancy the job ,as you know the roads


You mean that Ian won't be coming :?


----------



## davidg

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyG
> Looks like i will need a new tail gunner :roll: ,,,,,,,, do you fancy the job ,as you know the roads
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that Ian won't be coming :?
Click to expand...

Not at the moment


----------



## A3DFU

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> MikeyG
> Looks like i will need a new tail gunner :roll: ,,,,,,,, do you fancy the job ,as you know the roads
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that Ian won't be coming :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at the moment
Click to expand...

You need someone to twist his arm


----------



## MikeyG

davidg said:


> MikeyG
> Looks like i will need a new tail gunner :roll: ,,,,,,,, do you fancy the job ,as you know the roads


Sure, I'll do it if it turns out to be needed, subject to you telling me what's involved :wink: Does the tail-gunner get to park in the muddiest bit of the final car park then? 

Hmm..... I feel sure I saw the words 'important that the tail-gunner be an experienced cruiser' in a previous post by you ... :roll:

PM me!


----------



## Loz180

Can I join you folks for Food at the Cross Keys?

Do I have to bring the TT? or will another German Mark Surfice? :?


----------



## davidg

Loz180 said:


> Can I join you folks for Food at the Cross Keys?
> 
> Do I have to bring the TT? or will another German Mark Surfice? :?


TT Only ,,, we already have a German works van coming along    :wink:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

davidg said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join you folks for Food at the Cross Keys?
> 
> Do I have to bring the TT? or will another German Mark Surfice? :?
> 
> 
> 
> TT Only ,,, we already have a German works van coming along    :wink:
Click to expand...

Certainly will...as so may are coming along I thought a little "brand dilution" might be appropriate :wink: :lol:

I'll worm my way into the middle of the pack (as always!) 

D and J x


----------



## r14n

A3DFU said:


> You need someone to twist his arm


If you twist it I won't be able to do the book signing..........Can't believe they mistyped Settle.










MickeyG the uniform is optional..........


----------



## John-H

Count me in if you would - and one for the meal too! Can't wait


----------



## TT Law

Well I have had my A4 DTM edition for a week and was hoping to bring it along until I totalled the front end in a multi car smash on the M6 this afternoon 

Hopefully I can get the TT off Caz for the day and still be able to attend.

I am just a little pixxed off at the mo!

Steve


----------



## davidg

r14n said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need someone to twist his arm
> 
> 
> 
> If you twist it I won't be able to do the book signing..........Can't believe they mistyped Settle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MickeyG the uniform is optional..........
Click to expand...

Oh Settle down :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Does this mean you are coming out of retirement


----------



## davidg

TT Law said:


> Well I have had my A4 DTM edition for a week and was hoping to bring it along until I totalled the front end in a multi car smash on the M6 this afternoon
> 
> Hopefully I can get the TT off Caz for the day and still be able to attend.
> 
> I am just a little pixxed off at the mo!
> 
> Steve


Hope you are OK  

Is Geoff coming with you ?


----------



## hemTT

Do we have a rough idea of how many will be attending then? Sounds like North Yorkshire is going to be flooded with TT's.

Would be great to get an aerial view! anybody with a chopper??


----------



## Guest

hemTT said:


> Do we have a rough idea of how many will be attending then? Sounds like North Yorkshire is going to be flooded with TT's.
> 
> Would be great to get an aerial view! anybody with a chopper??


I have a remote controlled petrol one  - wont fit in my TT though :?


----------



## Guest

Hem and me were discussing the possibility of people from the Leeds/Bradford area meeting up before and convoy up to the Devonshire arms?

Suggest meet at Harry Ramsdens (again :lol: ) at 11:30, set off at 11:45ish to get to Bolton Abbey (Devonshire Arms) for 12:30?

So far:
AndyRoo_TT
HemTT
Leg (?)


----------



## MikeyG

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Suggest meet at Harry Ramsdens (again :lol: ) at 11:30, set off at 11:45ish to get to Bolton Abbey (Devonshire Arms) for 12:30?


Hmm....45 minutes for 13 miles.....you'll be going slower than last time then ;-)


----------



## Guest

MikeyG said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suggest meet at Harry Ramsdens (again :lol: ) at 11:30, set off at 11:45ish to get to Bolton Abbey (Devonshire Arms) for 12:30?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....45 minutes for 13 miles.....you'll be going slower than last time then ;-)
Click to expand...

my excuse: was too busy taking photos: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=58963 :roll: 
 honest!


----------



## hemTT

Great pics by the way Andy!

Leg lives quite close to the M606 near me so he will be up for the convoy!


----------



## davidg

hemTT said:


> Do we have a rough idea of how many will be attending then? Sounds like North Yorkshire is going to be flooded with TT's.
> 
> Would be great to get an aerial view! anybody with a chopper??


Check out the first post   

Also 1st page has meeting car park details on it :wink:


----------



## Leesykoi

Hi,

Was just wondering if this was the most northern TT gathering as i would love to attend but have other things on that weekend (other half's birthday for a start),if there are no further north events how often are the yorkshire ones??

Cheers Lee.. :wink:


----------



## Guest

Leesykoi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just wondering if this was the most northern TT gathering as i would love to attend but have other things on that weekend (other half's birthday for a start),if there are no further north events how often are the yorkshire ones??
> 
> Cheers Lee.. :wink:


trying to get a Yorkshire meet every 2 months or so. Next one probably in May (13th?)


----------



## davidg

Leesykoi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Was just wondering if this was the most northern TT gathering as i would love to attend but have other things on that weekend (other half's birthday for a start),if there are no further north events how often are the yorkshire ones??
> 
> Cheers Lee.. :wink:


There is one in Scotland the week after on the 9th :wink: :wink: that is north :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leesykoi

Yeah,it's that far North it's another country :lol:

Only joking before i get the wrath of all Scottish TTer's!!!!


----------



## Sara

Would be great to get an aerial view! anybody with a chopper??

My hubby is flying at Peterlee Parachute Centre that weekend, do you think the skydivers will mind if he takes a detour

Sara


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Leesykoi said:


> Yeah,it's that far North it's another country :lol:
> 
> Only joking before i get the wrath of all Scottish TTer's!!!!


Here, have some wrath :wink: And you're right, it is another country! 
Love from Scotland :lol:

You should really come and visit - a nice w/e meet in April ?

Jackie x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Leesykoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,it's that far North it's another country :lol:
> 
> Only joking before i get the wrath of all Scottish TTer's!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here, have some wrath :wink: And you're right, it is another country!
> Love from Scotland :lol:
> 
> You should really come and visit - a nice w/e meet in April ?
> 
> Jackie x
Click to expand...

If we can sneak through the passport controls I'm sure you will also be ok :lol:


----------



## davidg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leesykoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,it's that far North it's another country :lol:
> 
> Only joking before i get the wrath of all Scottish TTer's!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here, have some wrath :wink: And you're right, it is another country!
> Love from Scotland :lol:
> 
> You should really come and visit - a nice w/e meet in April ?
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we can sneak through the passport controls I'm sure you will also be ok :lol:
Click to expand...

It is the border control you need to get through [smiley=rifle.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davidg said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leesykoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,it's that far North it's another country :lol:
> 
> Only joking before i get the wrath of all Scottish TTer's!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here, have some wrath :wink: And you're right, it is another country!
> Love from Scotland :lol:
> 
> You should really come and visit - a nice w/e meet in April ?
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If we can sneak through the passport controls I'm sure you will also be ok :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have a cunning plan ,my brother reckons its quicker to go via Carlisle and with the light night we may just make it before they spot us
> 
> It is the border control you need to get through [smiley=rifle.gif] :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

Sara G said:


> Would be great to get an aerial view! anybody with a chopper??
> 
> My hubby is flying at Peterlee Parachute Centre that weekend, do you think the skydivers will mind if he takes a detour
> 
> Sara


ask them - im sure they wont mind. Maybe when he throws them all outta the plane, he can take a few passes with his camera :wink: 8)


----------



## hemTT

now that would be a site! 40+ TT's and a plane in Yorkshire.


----------



## ObiWan

TT Law said:


> Well I have had my A4 DTM edition for a week and was hoping to bring it along until I totalled the front end in a multi car smash on the M6 this afternoon
> 
> Hopefully I can get the TT off Caz for the day and still be able to attend.
> 
> I am just a little pixxed off at the mo!
> 
> Steve


Steve, sorry to hear this, you ok?


----------



## A3DFU

TT Law said:


> Well I have had my A4 DTM edition for a week and was hoping to bring it along until I totalled the front end in a multi car smash on the M6 this afternoon
> 
> Hopefully I can get the TT off Caz for the day and still be able to attend.
> 
> I am just a little pixxed off at the mo!
> 
> Steve


Oh, no!! I'm sorry to hear this, Steve 

I hope you are o.k.? I'm sure you don't want to hear this: but a car is only a car and can be repaired or replaced. It's more important that you are uninjured!!


----------



## Loz180

must be the season for german cars getting fubar. Still waiting to hear on my BMW but being away for the week won't have sped things up... At least I won't have a tough choice what to bring to dinner sunday... :wink:

Oh, and in case you were wondering, the snow in Sauze D'Oulx is superb this time of year and when it's a little foggy, a day trip to Serre Che is just the tonic! :-*

Snowboarders of the world, rejoice!


----------



## hemTT

Looking at the weather for the 2nd April:

Partly Cloudy with highs pf 9Â°C

Precip: 20 %

Sunrise: 6:39

Sunset: 19:46

Its going to be nicer compared to the working week we have.


----------



## davidg

Don't forget any North West peeps who are meeting at the Tickled trout , just off the M6 ,, we need to leave @ 11:30 to get to the Devonshire for 12:30 :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:

Any one meeting at our house ,,,, we need to leave @ 11:10 to meet at the tickled trout .


----------



## TT Law

Hi Dave/Julie,

Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## omen666

Would I be allowed to tag on at the back?


----------



## A3DFU

Loz180 said:


> Oh, and in case you were wondering, the snow in Sauze D'Oulx is superb this time of year and when it's a little foggy, a day trip to Serre Che is just the tonic! :-*
> 
> Snowboarders of the world, rejoice!


lucky so-and-so :roll: 
I feel the snow calling .... but I'm stuck in a class room all day atm 



davidg said:


> Any one meeting at our house ,,,, we need to leave @ 11:10 to meet at the tickled trout .


Coffee please, strong, black, no sugar :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> Don't forget any North West peeps who are meeting at the Tickled trout , just off the M6 ,, we need to leave @ 11:30 to get to the Devonshire for 12:30 :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:
> 
> Any one meeting at our house ,,,, we need to leave @ 11:10 to meet at the tickled trout .


Meet you at Tickled Trout for 11:30 departure


----------



## davidg

omen666 said:


> Would I be allowed to tag on at the back?


Tag along anywhere you want 8) ,,,,,, just breath in on some of the roads  :wink:

Do you want food  and some petrol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg

TT Law said:


> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


OK see you there :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
Click to expand...

Don't you want to see me there then


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
Click to expand...

Can you not take a hint :x

see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

You might


----------



## davidg

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
Click to expand...

[smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

It takes more than cheap words................ you tell everybody the same :-*


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes more than cheap words................ you tell everybody the same :-*
Click to expand...

    
Dave told me he loved me!!! ................... now he's moved on ............... <boo hoo>

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes more than cheap words................ you tell everybody the same :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave told me he loved me!!! ................... now he's moved on ............... <boo hoo>
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

See what happens when you stay over............ now that might be a thread all of its own :wink:


----------



## omen666

D'oh forgot I am dropping my wife off at M'chester airport at 1200!!!!

So won't make this one. Will spend Saturday driving in the North Wales mountains instead as I get my car back this week :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes more than cheap words................ you tell everybody the same :-*
Click to expand...

Gee, Obi. Are you still suffereing with your cold or from jet lag.? You sound like a real softie now :roll: 
Of course you know that you want to be on this cruise for you have committed yourself way back in ?January? And I have never know you breaking your word :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes more than cheap words................ you tell everybody the same :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, Obi. Are you still suffereing with your cold or from jet lag.? You sound like a real softie now :roll:
> Of course you know that you want to be on this cruise for you have committed yourself way back in ?January? And I have never know you breaking your word :-* :-* :-*
Click to expand...

Not Listening Politely again.......................... I think its my cold, nearly eight weeks now :?


----------



## hemTT

Just to let people know as this was posted in the other thread.

A few of us are meeting at the Holiday Inn Car Park Junction 25 M62 at 11.15 +/- 10mins then heading up to the main meet.

Thanks


----------



## r14n

omen666 said:


> D'oh forgot I am dropping my wife off at M'chester airport at 1200!!!!
> 
> So won't make this one. Will spend Saturday driving in the North Wales mountains instead as I get my car back this week :twisted:


I thought your Car was fast ? :wink:

MIA - Devonshire arms. 63 Miles. 
you should do that in an hour and 4 gallons of fuel. 

Drop her off half an our early, and save yourself about a gallon of juice.


----------



## ObiWan

r14n said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> D'oh forgot I am dropping my wife off at M'chester airport at 1200!!!!
> 
> So won't make this one. Will spend Saturday driving in the North Wales mountains instead as I get my car back this week :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought your Car was fast ? :wink:
> 
> MIA - Devonshire arms. 63 Miles.
> you should do that in an hour and 4 gallons of fuel.
> 
> Drop her off half an our early, and save yourself about a gallon of juice.
Click to expand...

Or be really brave and order a taxi


----------



## Soulctrla

I wont be coming on this run im afraid...

My car got too many stone chips last time.

Sorry


----------



## hemTT

You got stonechips whilst on the run? Were you hammering it?


----------



## hemTT

You got stonechips whilst on the run? Were you hammering it?


----------



## ObiWan

Soulctrla said:


> I wont be coming on this run im afraid...
> 
> My car got too many stone chips last time.
> 
> Sorry


If your last time was the Dani BeeHive meet, that was particularly bad for chipping because of the weather, although it can be prone to the odd one anyway 

Not sure of this route but I would be suprised if DaveG is into damaging his prize winning baby any more than anybody else? If you love your car more than Dave does we should be hearing wedding bells soon 

PM Dave g and check out the route before you decide. It should be fun


----------



## r14n

I got loads of chips last time..........

Or did I have the pasta ? :wink:

On any drive / run your only prone to chips / damage IF you get too close to the car in front, and this could happen anywhere. 
It's not a race, you won't get frowned upon if you hang back a bit.
Drive at your own pace, if you feel your holding anyone up, let them past.
Either on the road or at one of the many stops.

As OBI said, most of the cars that turn upto these runs are well looked after, no-one wants to damage their or anyone else's car.

Sorry I can't make it David, we will see you soon.

Ian.


----------



## hemTT

Yep i dont thinkl ill be thrashing mine too much as i have a rattle on the front that doesnt sound to good.

Ill try and get it looked at before hand.

what sort of average speeds are achieved on this run?


----------



## r14n

Some of the narrow lanes ( single track stuff ) slow to almost walking pace.

Over the moors is a little faster. :evil:

and some nice open stuff where you almost touch 60......... :roll:


----------



## hemTT

great stuff.

Thanks! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I had hoped to make it to this time but I am how going to have to work


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> I had hoped to make it to this time but I am how going to have to work


Excuses :roll: Tell your boss you need a fix of pies else you may keep over :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dave/Julie,
> 
> Myself and Geoff will meet you at the Tickled Trout at 1130.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> OK see you there :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you want to see me there then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not take a hint :x
> 
> see you there :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It takes more than cheap words................ you tell everybody the same :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee, Obi. Are you still suffereing with your cold or from jet lag.? You sound like a real softie now :roll:
> Of course you know that you want to be on this cruise for you have committed yourself way back in ?January? And I have never know you breaking your word :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not Listening Politely again.......................... I think its my cold, nearly eight weeks now :?
Click to expand...

Relax Barry, you know I will help you with this as the newly qualified Hypnotherapist I am now ... See you tonight :-*


----------



## EDZ26

Hi Dave, im sorry but im going to have to cancel for this sunday, im absolutely gutted, my brakes havent been done, there for its too risky for this run, cant believe it, but unless some minor miracle happens (like brake fairys installing them while im at work) then i wont be attending!!

Sorry Dave
Alan (counting down for the southport run)


----------



## ObiWan

A3DFU said:


> Relax Barry, you know I will help you with this as the newly qualified Hypnotherapist I am now ... See you tonight :-*


You can check my rear suspension whilst you are at it, might as well have the full set :wink:


----------



## davidg

EDZ26 said:


> Hi Dave, im sorry but im going to have to cancel for this sunday, im absolutely gutted, my brakes havent been done, there for its too risky for this run, cant believe it, but unless some minor miracle happens (like brake fairys installing them while im at work) then i wont be attending!!
> 
> Sorry Dave
> Alan (counting down for the southport run)


OK Alan ,, no probs see you at the next one then :wink:


----------



## MikeyG

Soulctrla said:


> I wont be coming on this run im afraid...
> 
> My car got too many stone chips last time.
> 
> Sorry


You don't need to worry about stone chips - all the stones are firmly embedded in the mud and cow dung around here at the moment :roll:

Seriously though, unless you drive way too close, you'll be fine as the roads are mostly relatively slow, so stones aren't going to be a problem. It's a brilliant route.... and you get to see the famous Ribblehead viaduct below...


----------



## hemTT

I probably wont be on again, so ill see the West Yorkshire guys at Holiday INN around 11.15

and ill see everyone else at Devonshire Arms.

Take care see you Sunday.


----------



## Hev

Yahooooooo, today is the day ...............................

up with the birds..... car to be bathed..... bag to be packed..... fuel <check>..... tyres <check>..... camera <check>..... headgear <check> :twisted: KiTTikat remember to bring yours!..... - HevNav <check> - on second thoughts    , ooh sod it, what is a cruise without a few detours :wink: ............... anything else? Oh yeah, a shiny black Porker to keep me company on the way to Davidg's 

No time to fart about here ....................... see ya'll soon 
:-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> Yahooooooo, today is the day ...............................
> 
> up with the birds..... car to be bathed..... bag to be packed..... fuel <check>..... tyres <check>..... camera <check>..... headgear <check> :twisted: KiTTikat remember to bring yours!..... - HevNav <check> - on second thoughts    , ooh sod it, what is a cruise without a few detours :wink: ............... anything else? Oh yeah, a shiny black Porker to keep me company on the way to Davidg's
> 
> No time to fart about here ....................... see ya'll soon
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Hev x


Are you not a day early is this not on Sunday when I will be at work


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yahooooooo, today is the day ...............................
> 
> up with the birds..... car to be bathed..... bag to be packed..... fuel <check>..... tyres <check>..... camera <check>..... headgear <check> :twisted: KiTTikat remember to bring yours!..... - HevNav <check> - on second thoughts    , ooh sod it, what is a cruise without a few detours :wink: ............... anything else? Oh yeah, a shiny black Porker to keep me company on the way to Davidg's
> 
> No time to fart about here ....................... see ya'll soon
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Are you not a day early is this not on Sunday when I will be at work
Click to expand...

Jac-in-a-Box and I are making an event of it ..... [smiley=cheers.gif] ........ (can't be bothered with the VERY early start if I left on Sunday norning! ). Can you not pull a sickie? [smiley=sick2.gif]

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not pull a sickie?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Not and live :wink: 
Making a week end of it you are only making it worse for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not pull a sickie?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Not and live :wink:
> Making a week end of it you are only making it worse for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Oh well, you could try here next weekend.........
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55496

Hev x :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not pull a sickie?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Not and live :wink:
> Making a week end of it you are only making it worse for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Oh well, you could try here next weekend.........
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55496
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I could if I was not working next weekend as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not pull a sickie?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Not and live :wink:
> Making a week end of it you are only making it worse for me [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Oh well, you could try here next weekend.........
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=55496
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could if I was not working next weekend as well [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

you need to get your priorities right! :roll: :wink: :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## TTCool

Hi Friends

Optimax available at the following locations. Hope this is up to date.

6 Establishments found in Skipton and the surrounding area

[1] 
(distance: 4.8 mi)

Keighley Road
GB - Silsden BD20 OAE 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[2] 
(distance: 7.4 mi)

Hardings Road
GB - Keighley BD21 3NB

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[3] 
(distance: 8.8 mi)

329 Leeds Road
GB - Ilkley LS29 8NF 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[4] 
(distance: 12.3 mi)

BINGLEY ROAD
GB - SALTAIRE SHIPLEY BD184DJ 
Tel: 01274 537900 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[5] 
(distance: 13.3 mi)

9 Church Street
GB - Settle BD24 9JD 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[6] 
(distance: 15.4 mi)

Thornton Road
GB - Bradford BD1 2AP 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TTCool

This may help.










Joe


----------



## TTCool

Or this










Joe


----------



## davidg

TTCool said:


> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


We do pass a shell garage 1/2 way round so if you need to top up we can all stop on the main road , while you fill up ,, make sure you have at least 1/2 a tank :wink: :wink: before you start


----------



## TTCool

Hi

I intend to have a nearly full tank before we start  I'm going to call in at Keighley Road on the way in. Silsden is sort of on my route to Skipton.

Thanks David

Joe & Judy


----------



## ragpot

Forgot to mention this.....

Been too busy posting in the Brighouse Meeting point thread...

"COUNT ME IN TOO" 8)

Here's hoping the weather holds... been raining in here this morning, but cleared up by 2pm and a very nice afternoon @ Bolton Abbey/Skiptonafter that.


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Yahooooooo, today is the day ...............................
> 
> up with the birds..... car to be bathed..... bag to be packed..... fuel <check>..... tyres <check>..... camera <check>..... headgear <check> :twisted: KiTTikat remember to bring yours!..... - HevNav <check> - on second thoughts    , ooh sod it, what is a cruise without a few detours :wink: ............... anything else? Oh yeah, a shiny black Porker to keep me company on the way to Davidg's
> 
> No time to fart about here ....................... see ya'll soon
> :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> Hev x


No speeding now Hev, you have all day to get here........... :lol:


----------



## trev

davidg said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> We do pass a shell garage 1/2 way round so if you need to top up we can all stop on the main road , while you fill up ,, make sure you have at least 1/2 a tank :wink: :wink: before you start
Click to expand...

Hi David have a good meeting on sunday hope the weather stay's ok
give dave & jac + hev a good run for their money :lol: :lol: 
cheers trev & evelyn
ps see you next wekend


----------



## Guest

Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?

how many miles is the run? :?:


----------



## MikeyG

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?
> 
> how many miles is the run? :?:


The forecast for tomorrow is marginally better than today ('light showers', as against 'heavy showers') and the weather 'on the ground' here today has been mostly OK really; nothing like as bad as the forecast suggested in any case.


----------



## davidg

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?
> 
> how many miles is the run? :?:


About 70 miles


----------



## davidg

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> We do pass a shell garage 1/2 way round so if you need to top up we can all stop on the main road , while you fill up ,, make sure you have at least 1/2 a tank :wink: :wink: before you start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi David have a good meeting on sunday hope the weather stay's ok
> give dave & jac + hev a good run for their money :lol: :lol:
> cheers trev & evelyn
> ps see you next wekend
Click to expand...

Will do    i'm at the front :wink: :wink:

See ya at the briar next friday 8) 8)

Ps they are not here yet ,, Hev nav :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## omen666

Right I am dropping my wife off at Manchester Airport at 11am, so prob about an hour from there to the vicinity of you guys.

Is there much option for me catching up with you guys somewhere? If someone who knows the route can stay in touch via mobile I'll set the Sat Nav to intercept mode :twisted:


----------



## MikeyG

omen666 said:


> Right I am dropping my wife off at Manchester Airport at 11am, so prob about an hour from there to the vicinity of you guys.
> 
> Is there much option for me catching up with you guys somewhere? If someone who knows the route can stay in touch via mobile I'll set the Sat Nav to intercept mode :twisted:


Depending on what sort of Sat Nav you have, I can send you a Garmin route file of tomorrow's route, for upload to it, if you like? You ought to make it from Manc. airport to the start point in 90 minutes anyway


----------



## davidg

omen666 said:


> Right I am dropping my wife off at Manchester Airport at 11am, so prob about an hour from there to the vicinity of you guys.
> 
> Is there much option for me catching up with you guys somewhere? If someone who knows the route can stay in touch via mobile I'll set the Sat Nav to intercept mode :twisted:


Damon

My house M6 j26 ,, tickeld trout M6 j31 ,,,, Then of to the devonshire ,,, phone me if you can and we wil meet somewhere

Dave


----------



## TTCool

davidg said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?
> 
> how many miles is the run? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> About 70 miles
Click to expand...

David

Could you please tell what the route is?

Joe


----------



## davidg

TTCool said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?
> 
> how many miles is the run? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> About 70 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David
> 
> Could you please tell what the route is?
> 
> Joe
Click to expand...

Nooooooo it is a surprise :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev

davidg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> We do pass a shell garage 1/2 way round so if you need to top up we can all stop on the main road , while you fill up ,, make sure you have at least 1/2 a tank :wink: :wink: before you start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi David have a good meeting on sunday hope the weather stay's ok
> give dave & jac + hev a good run for their money :lol: :lol:
> cheers trev & evelyn
> ps see you next wekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do    i'm at the front :wink: :wink:
> 
> See ya at the briar next friday 8) 8)
> 
> Ps they are not here yet ,, Hev nav :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: thay will have stopped off for a meal or a pint :lol: :lol: 
what way are you coming up next week over the forth bridge or through Glasgow ? cheers. trev


----------



## davidg

trev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> We do pass a shell garage 1/2 way round so if you need to top up we can all stop on the main road , while you fill up ,, make sure you have at least 1/2 a tank :wink: :wink: before you start
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi David have a good meeting on sunday hope the weather stay's ok
> give dave & jac + hev a good run for their money :lol: :lol:
> cheers trev & evelyn
> ps see you next wekend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will do    i'm at the front :wink: :wink:
> 
> See ya at the briar next friday 8) 8)
> 
> Ps they are not here yet ,, Hev nav :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: thay will have stopped off for a meal or a pint :lol: :lol:
> what way are you coming up next week over the forth bridge or through Glasgow ? cheers. trev
Click to expand...

They just got here ,, going out for a beer   
Through side of Glasgow


----------



## TTCool

davidg said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?
> 
> how many miles is the run? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> About 70 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David
> 
> Could you please tell what the route is?
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo it is a surprise :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

David

You could have at least let me walk the circuit  :lol: 8) 

Talking about walking, my TOM TOM says I can walk to Skipton in 22 hours.


----------



## A3DFU

TTCool said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather looks a bit iffy tomorrow :?
> 
> how many miles is the run? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> About 70 miles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David
> 
> Could you please tell what the route is?
> 
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooo it is a surprise :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> David
> 
> You could have at least let me walk the circuit  :lol: 8)
> 
> Talking about walking, my TOM TOM says I can walk to Skipton in 22 hours.
Click to expand...

Shhh ....

it'll be a nice surprise :roll:


----------



## Loz180

Hi!

Dani Can you text me with a time to meet at the Cross keys? I'll be coming from Liverpool as I am training this weekend.

Pm'd you the number.

Cheers!

Loz


----------



## omen666

I'll head for the Devonshire Arms Hotel for 1230

See ya later


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hope you all have a nice time just spare a thought for me stuck at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Guess what.......................... its raining!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hope you all have a nice time just spare a thought for me stuck at work [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Could be worse ,you could be going to the garden centre


----------



## YELLOW_TT

ObiWan said:


> Guess what.......................... its raining!!!


Thats not rain it is me crying


----------



## ObiWan

YELLOW_TT said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what.......................... its raining!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not rain it is me crying
Click to expand...

Nope!!! that was definately rain


----------



## MikeyG

'Deluge' - that's the word....

....'inundation' - that would do too.


----------

